# Mortal Chaos shooters



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi folks, I'm just starting to play fantasy after many years of 40k to try and get more involved with Warhammer in general. I collected a mortal chaos army for the nemesis crown campaine but never got enough time to go and play in it. I thought it was a waste after leaving the army mostly unpainted in a box until today. My GW has rekindled my spirit by doing a painting challange and after having a game with the skull pass set I now know the basics of the game. 
After playing Dwarfs I really loved the volleys from the thunderers so was wondering if chaos have anything in the shape of range attacks other than sorcerors and the hell cannon(bloody expencive). 

Many thanks
-Callum


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Erm, nope not as far as i can remember.

The focus of most Chaos Mortal armies is to get to grips with the enemy quickly as possible and chop them in to small bloody quivering chunks...

I started dabbling with a mortals force some time ago but am by no means knowledgable on them or Fantasy in general so i could be wrong mind..

Why not have some fun scratch building your own Hell Cannon, its what i always intended on doing.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I knew they were mainly a cc army (lots of axes:biggrin but I just was hoping they'd have something to over them as they move in to kill, I saw the devasating power of the great cannon riping my chosen knights to shreds wit 1 well placed shot :shok::no:uke::fool: just wanted something aswell without spending £30 
Cheers for ur interest though :good:


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Marauder horsemen can have throwing axes. Other than that and the hellcannon there's nothing else.

How did the cannon manage to get a side on shot on your knights? :S


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

If you really want a shooty army, how about using an Empire list with Chaos models? It would of course give you access to the Empire's vast range of black-powder weapons. You'll have to do a certain amount of lateral thinking, but it may be possible to find equivalent units, though some might have to go.

A suggestion for you anyway.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

My Knights charged some of his men on the left flank and unfortunatly I charged to cut them down eager to kill the unit and the realised I'd exposed myself to the cannon from the side. He got a perfect shot which ran down the length of the unit and killed them all :angry: but it was still a great game and I managed to kill his soceror with a sparn which he was annoyed about :biggrin: what was most annoying though is for the entire game he was aiming his cannons at a unit of warrior coming down the centre of the board and he always missed and the a one of kills my best unit, awell my fault really.

Cheers swntzu I'll have to get some to give me something to do other than movement fases for half the game :victory:
-Callum


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> If you really want a shooty army, how about using an Empire list with Chaos models? It would of course give you access to the Empire's vast range of black-powder weapons. You'll have to do a certain amount of lateral thinking, but it may be possible to find equivalent units, though some might have to go.
> 
> A suggestion for you anyway.


Are you allowed to do that? I'm new to the game so sorry if I'm wrong but I thought you could only use dogs of war in that manner but its interesting. I got some dwarfs free awhile ago from an event at GW so was thinking of converting the thunderers to chaos dwarfs and using them. I just don't know points or if it was legal.

Cheers for the interest Red Orc :good:
-Callum


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it legal? Well... 

A list is a list. It has to be legal in its own terms. You can't mix and match - if you take an Empire list, you take an Empire list. You don't take a few Empire shooty units with some nice Chaos smashy ones. Your Knights of Chaos have to become Reiksguard or whatever; your Marauders have to become Empire light cav, etc.

About what models you use, all models in themselves are arbitrary. You're using lead and plastic and acrylic to represent, in physical form, the idea of a unit that only "exists" in virtual form, as a unit entry in a book.

So... *in theory* anything can represent anything. In _practice_ you need to give you opponent some clues. A model with armour and a 2-handed weapon should represent a character with armour and a 2-handed weapon; a model on a mount should represent a character on a mount etc.

*But* in my experience, most people don't care how 'spikey' the model is, or whether it has horns on its hat. Armour, weapon types, base size; these are the important things, because they affect the rules. The rest of it is about aesthetics, really.

You could say "it's an Imperial Army that's been tainted by Chaos and swapped sides... but I'm using an Imperial list" and few people would object.

Have to repeat though - if you go this way, you've got to stick to the Empire list. Nothing from the Chaos list. Consistency is the key.

"Stick to your guns", even... (sorry about that!)


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Do flamers of Tzeench use a flamethrower attack like it would suggest in the name or are they just better fighters than horrors?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

The Chaos book will have your answers. Be warned that some time in July there will be an update for Hordes of Chaos and of course there's the daemon book out next month.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Are they updating Hordes of Chaos? I thought it was just the daemons but thats great if they are doing mortals aswell. Hopefully I'll get my wish and they'll make some more plastics like plastic Marauder Horseman box :biggrin: where did you find out about the Hordes of Chaos update?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Other forums and your local GW should have the relevant information.

The list will be released in WD as Codex Blood Angels was.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

So if its anything like the WD release of blood angels then no new minis at all  I'll have to ask next time I'm in to get the latest. Cheers swntzu


----------



## cybersharque (Apr 17, 2008)

If your love is of shooting, of darkening the skies with sheaves of deadly arrows, then look no farther than Wood Elves. The basic core wood elf, the Glade Guard, is BS4 and S4 at short (<15") range. Of course, Wood Elves are different from other armies. Other armies, you can basically set them up and let them go do their thing. Wood Elves, on the other hand, excel at asymmetric warfare. Attack where the enemy is weak and recede where he is strong, and they have the flexibility to do so. You have to be tactically skilled to do well with Wood Elves, and many people new to WHFB find they crash and burn trying to run this race.

But they are also the prettiest models in all of WHFB, and while they take time to paint, at least they are not as jewel-bedecked as high elves.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I only stuck with Chaos cos I started doing them at the beginning of Nemesis Crown and only ever used them twice and then stuck them in a box for ages. Then I got back into playing so got them out again but if I do a second army I've always been interested in wood elves cos I love the look of the models. I've always wanted to paint the Elf Lord on the stag, he looks amazing, I might do them as a small project once I've finished chaos.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Update: I have found out that the new Hordes of Chaos book is coming out this year shortly after the WD list.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool, hope they add something new, all I want is some maruaders with bows to do some shooting. I mean fluff wise how do they hunt, just using throwing axes and spears on horseback  but I just hope they do some more plastics, its embarising only have 2 things in plastics :no:


----------



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dogs of War! get some ogre leadbelches or something


----------



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

dogs of war get some ogre leadbelchers or something


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah i only just started collecting (well no really collecting but i got the hordes of chaos army book) and realised that there werent any shooty units at all.


----------



## Despoilerofworlds (Mar 21, 2008)

so your new to WHFB? hehe, welcome to tactics and games that are fun


----------

